# Jaki router wifi?

## BeteNoire

Doradźcie panowie w jaki ruter wifi się zaopatrzyć, tak by działał z moimi Gentoo.

Sieć będę miał z telewizji kablowej, za ichnim modemem chcę postawić urządzenie, które "rozgałęzi" mi ją na kilka maszyn.

Mam starego peceta, który może służyć za bramkę, ale rozważam też zakup rutera zewnętrznego.

Co polecacie?

----------

## jurek

http://www.interprojekt.pl/katalogp.aspx?p=tplink_wr543g.aspx&k=TPLINK-WR543G

http://www.allegro.pl/item246561858__black_ap_routuje_sygnal_wlan_qos_5xrj45_fvat.html

----------

## Poe

ze sprzetowych routerów polecam cos ze stajni Netgear. osobiscie mam WGR614 v6 i sprawuje sie bardzo fajnie. czasami tylko trzeba go wylaczyc z pradu i wlaczyc z powrotem po paru sekundach, bo nie rozdziela neta po wifi, ale to bardzo sporadycznie. na rynku jest v7, wiec mozliwe, ze juz tak sie nie dzieje.

----------

## BeteNoire

A co myślicie o D-Linku? Mogę mieć go za niewiele ponad 110 zł.

----------

## Poe

tez dobra firma.

----------

## quosek

najlepszy jest linksys - ale nie ten podany tylko WRT54GL (wazna ostatnia litera - oznaczajaca soft na GPLu)

poszukaj na sieci i zobaczysz ile masz alternatyw w stosunku do oryginalnego softu, zgodnie z jakims tam testem po wgraniu alternatywnego softu zyskujesz odpowiednik routera cisco za 4k

ps. Poe - a miales do czynienia ze sprzetem bezprzewodowym dlinka ? bo ja mialem router i 3 sieciowki (2xpcimcia i raz usb) - z tego wszystkiego tylko jedna (moja pierwza) pcimcia (jeszcze na standardzie b) dzialala ok (powiem wiecej - super), reszta nadawala sie praktycznie do kosza:

- druga pcimcia mimo iz teoretycznie ten sam model co pierwsza, ale juz standard g miala tak maly zasieg i tak czesto gubila sygnal, ze korzystalem nadal z tej b

- o usb nie mowie bo to calkowita porazka (cienki zasieg)

- router ..... co parenascie/paredziesiat minut rozlaczal wifi..... a max 2 kompy korzystaly z wifi, wiec nie mozna mowic o super obciazeniu, dodatkowo potrafil sie wisic (przy najnowszym oprogramowaniu)

co do wrt54gl to kilkanascie osob u nas w firmie ma i chwali. ja mam wag200g (z modemem adsl) i tez nie zalicza zadnych zwich, nie rozlacza. Dlatego niegdy (a przynajmniej bez super referencji) nie kupi niczego wifi od dlinka

----------

## manwe_

Tylko WRT. Do tego Tomato albo OpenWrt jeżeli masz za dużo czasu  :Wink: 

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *quosek wrote:*   

> najlepszy jest linksys - ale nie ten podany tylko WRT54GL (wazna ostatnia litera - oznaczajaca soft na GPLu)
> 
> poszukaj na sieci i zobaczysz ile masz alternatyw w stosunku do oryginalnego softu, zgodnie z jakims tam testem po wgraniu alternatywnego softu zyskujesz odpowiednik routera cisco za 4k
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Potwierdzam

Na stronie www.fen.pl jest wiele porad odnośnie tego sprzętu.

----------

## kwach

A ja mogę powiedzieć że mam linksysa i żadnych problemów  :Smile: 

mam wrt54gs

----------

## BeteNoire

Żadne z urządzeń nie ma jednoznacznej opinii, chociaż najwięcej pozytywnych ma chyba Linksys (bazując na sklep.benchmark.pl i na forum).

Szczerze mówiąc to przez najbliższy rok urządzenie to będzie odbługiwać na pewno 2 komputery, w porywach trzeci, nie wiem więc czy warto wydawać dwie i pół stówy. Planowałem przeznaczyć max 150 zł. Nie potrzebne mi są jakieś zaawansowane funkcje, chodzi o to, by ruter:

- dawał stabilne wifi z mieszkaniu o powierzchni 45 m²

- można było do niego podłączyć dwa kompy po LANie

- miał możliwość przybicia stałego IP w dhcp

- posiadał funkcje firewall

I to właściwie tyle z moich wymagań.

----------

## Poe

to od razu powiem, ze netgear nie ma FW w v6 moim, w v7 z tego co pamietam tez nie ma, bo u sasiada konfigurowałem, ale zasieg ma dobry. mieszkam w domu, router stoi na piętrze, na dole lapie bez problemu, nawet na tarasie łapie jeszcze zupełnie dobrze, po drugiej stronie domu.

----------

## quosek

zaden z tych "domowych" linksysow nie ma statycznego dhcp na oryginalnym oprogramowaniu - alternatywny soft do wrt54gl to juz umozliwia

co do stabilnego polaczenia dla 2/3-ch kompow to juz pisalem o moim doswiadczeniu z dlinkiem

----------

## BeteNoire

A tego przypadkiem nie da się zrobić jakoś od strony klienta?

Wiem, że w Kubuntu coś takiego zaobserwowałem, że system miał to samo IP po rebootach, chociaż Livebox przyznaje zawsze kolejne aktywne z puli.

----------

## Poe

hmm... ale jak stałe dhcp? na pewno jest mozliwosc przypisania IP do danego MACa

http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=b0df2270be9cb16c14537e5bc2f2d37b

wtedy, jak na moj gust, nawet jak ustawisz na kliencie dhcp, to router i tak przypisze Ci Twoje IP. nie wiem jak jest dokladnie, bo mam dla siebie ustawiony adres na sztywno w /etc/conf.d/net i zawsze mi to IP przypisuje (nawet, jesli nie mam ustawionego adress reservation w configu routera, choc nie dam sobie glowy uciac, ze wystąpią błedy, kiedy nagle, jakims cudem w mojej sieci pojawi się 11 komputerów (a ip leci po kolei) i ja się włączę, ale to tylko teoria, bo to jest router w domu, wiec takie cos nie grozi)

----------

## BeteNoire

No u mnie z shitboksem jakoś to nie chce działać, daje IP następne z puli, a z wpisanym na sztywno nie chce się dogadać.

----------

## quosek

Poe - w linksysach nie ma (w oryginalnym sofcie) mozliwosci przypisania IP-MAC dla hdcp

a co do nie statycznego, ale stalego IP: dzierzawa adresu IP trwa jakis czas (domyslnie w wiekszosci sprzetowych jest to kolo tygodnia), przez ten czas (jezeli nie zrestartujesz routera) komp bedzie dostawal TEN SAM adres IP, a nastepnie zwolni (po tym np. tygodniu nieuzywania IP) go i ..... tutaj wchodzi logika routera - ale najczesciej dostaje pierwszy wolny (czyli najczesciej wlasnie zwolniony)

problemy sie zaczynaja, gdy braknie np pradu - pierwszy adres z dhcp dostanie .... pierwszy komputer ktory bedzie chcial IP - a wiec nie ma jak zapewniec, by przy 2-ch kompach kazdy z nich ZAWSZE dostawal tego samego IP bez statycznego dhcp (gdzie ustawia sie mapowanie IP-MAC)

----------

## BeteNoire

No ok, to który z tańszych Linksysów (do 200 zł) umożliwi mi to czego potrzebuję? Bo już jestem chwilę od zamówienia i nie chcę się, że tak powiem, zawieść  :Wink: 

----------

## akub

a ja ze swojej strony moge polecic linksys wrt54gc, moze przez dhcp przydzielac ip bez zadnego problemu

kosztuje ok 150zl i jest calkiem przyzwoity, posiadam od ponad roku i jestem zadowolony, na allegro jest nowsza wersjatego sprzetu z na stale przyczepiona zew antena, ale jak poszukasz to dorwiesz starsza wersje z wew antena + mozliwosc podlaczenia zewnetrznej  :Smile: 

menu przejzyj tutaj http://www.linksysdata.com/ui/WRT54GC/1.02.5/Setup.htm

ogolnie jest bardzo maly i bez problemu mozna zabrac na wakacje czy cos

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## BeteNoire

Przypominam, że chodzi o stałe IP wg MACa.

----------

## akub

owszem wiem o tym i jest coś takiego, nie tylko dla wifi ale takze dla lana  :Smile: 

na tej stronie ktora podalem klikasz na "assign static DHCP" i wszystko widac

----------

## BeteNoire

OK, postanowiłem zaszaleć i zamówiłem tego sławetnego WRT54GL, fajnych zabawek nigdy zbyt wiele  :Very Happy:  Mam nadzieję, że się nie zawiodę :-]

----------

## Odinist

Sorry, że się podpinam ale chciałbym się zapytać jaki ethernetowy router dla Netii polecacie? AP 802.11g już mam, więc chciałbym zaoszczędzić kasę i kupić router bez wbudowanego access pointa   :Rolling Eyes:   Z góry dzięki

----------

## akub

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Sorry, że się podpinam ale chciałbym się zapytać jaki ethernetowy router dla Netii polecacie? AP 802.11g już mam, więc chciałbym zaoszczędzić kasę i kupić router bez wbudowanego access pointa    Z góry dzięki

 

ja mam i polecam thomson speedtouch 510, działa od 3 lat bez żadnego zająknięcia  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## BeteNoire

Trzeci dzień działa już u mnie WRT54GL. Jak na razie bez zarzutów.

Trochę dziwacznie wygląda, ale kolorki ma trochę gentoowe (ach ten fiolecik  :Very Happy: ).

Doradźcie jeszcze jaki soft najlepiej wgrać (i czy to przypadkiem nie zabierze mi gwarancji) żeby mieć te stałe IP po MAC, to dam [SOLVED]

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Doradźcie jeszcze jaki soft najlepiej wgrać (i czy to przypadkiem nie zabierze mi gwarancji) żeby mieć te stałe IP po MAC, to dam [SOLVED]

 

Dobry wybór!

Już Ci wcześniej napisałem, że dystrybutorem tego sprzętu jest www.fen.pl. Tam znajdziesz odpowiedzi na wszystkie pytania.

Np: *Quote:*   

> Instalowanie i użytkowanie alternatywnego oprogramowania (firmware) nie pochodzącego od jego producenta, odbywa się na wyłączną odpowiedzialność i ryzyko użytkownika sprzętu. Uszkodzenia powstałe w wyniku stosowania alternatywnego oprogramowania skutkują jednoznaczną utratą praw do roszczeń gwarancyjnych względem dystrybutora.

 

----------

